# Emerald ash borer



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

rogerwh said:


> I thought I had my ash trees treated against Emerald ash borers. So yesterday I was talking about getting a tree trimed by another tree service and he informed me one of my ash trees was infected by the Emerald ash borer. The way he said you can tell the tree is infected, is a lot of small sprouts just 10 feet up into the tree.
> The new tree service said the tree can be saved by a new treatment, but I was looking for others experiences with on this subject.


Sorry to hear; how about a picture, if possible, so we'll know better.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Unless you are prepared for treatment cost every year, cut the trees down and plant new ones.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I had three ash trees. First one died before I knew of the ash borer. 
About 2-3 years later I find out and have remaining two treated. One is about 85% ok (about 10-15% bare limbs) while the other is about 50%. This is about 6-8 years now after treatment started. I wanted to keep mine as they were 15 year old trees and didn't want to start over with new ones. Cost is about $200 every two years but I'm cutting the 50% one down this fall; it just rains small dead branch parts onto the lawn.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

bob22 said:


> I had three ash trees. First one died before I knew of the ash borer.
> About 2-3 years later I find out and have remaining two treated. One is about 85% ok (about 10-15% bare limbs) while the other is about 50%. This is about 6-8 years now after treatment started. I wanted to keep mine as they were 15 year old trees and didn't want to start over with new ones. Cost is about $200 every two years but I'm cutting the 50% one down this fall; it just rains small dead branch parts onto the lawn.


I only have two ash trees and I have had both trees treated for the last 6 to 8 years. Both trees appear to be healthy, with no dead lambs in either one. Exactly the opposite, both trees are are expanding over my home. So the other day I ask a tree service, other then the one that has been treating our trees, to trim the ash trees from around and over the house. As soon as the guy showed up, he pointed out one of the trees was showing Emerald ash borer infection. He pointed to what he called water sprouts. They are a lot a small branches, sprouting from the tree 8 to 10 feet from the ground. Evidently the emerald ash borders live in the top of the tree and this keeps the sap from going to the top. All the sap stays in the lower part of the tree and you get these water sprouts.


DoomsDave said:


> Sorry to hear; how about a picture, if possible, so we'll know better.


Here are some pictures. The first picture is near the top of the tree.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow @rogerwh that is weird looking!


----------



## Saber22 (5 mo ago)

Hello,

Sorry you have the problem.

Cut's down the trees depending on where you live.
Do not transport them!
Then burn them in firepit.
If you move the logs you can spread problem to other areas.
My city have problems with them and whole streets are cut down, trees shreaded into special trucks and then driven to safe area to burn them all to ash.


Sorry
Saber (Fred)


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your advice and sympathy, but the tree still appears healthy and the tree guy seems to think it can be treated and saved. The tree experts in town have different opinions how to treat it, but we will see if something works.

Thanks again.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

rogerwh said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice and sympathy, but the tree still appears healthy and the tree guy seems to think it can be tested and saved. The tre experts in town have dif opinions how to treat it, but we will see if something works.
> 
> Thanks again.


Thanks for sharing and please let us know what you do and if it works as well as hoped. Tree troubles crop up again and again.


----------



## Charby (9 mo ago)

I heat my house with the dead ash trees. Should have wood for years the way they are dying.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

sounds like a pretty tough battle...is the USFService taking proactive measures to help eradicate this borer or is it a losing battle? really sorry anyone is going through this. too bad we cannot train a species of birds that would love eating these borers 24x7...


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

So, @rogerwh any updates?


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

DoomsDave said:


> So, @rogerwh any updates?


The new tree tech that diagnosed the borers infestation, said he believes he can save the tree. The treatment is done in the spring, when the sap is running. There is none of the tree that is dying. The tree was as green as ever, last fall, before the leave fell from it. I will update the treatment success or failure, this spring, when the tree leafs out again.
THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR CONCERNS.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

rogerwh said:


> The new tree tech that diagnosed the borers infestation, said he believes he can save the tree. The treatment is done in the spring, when the sap is running. There is none of the tree that is dying. The tree was as green as ever, last fall, before the leave fell from it. I will update the treatment success or failure, this spring, when the tree leafs out again.
> THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR CONCERNS.


Let us know! If it works, hallelujah!


----------

